# Zurzeit beste Soundkarte für Gamer?



## B-A-N-G-E-R (6. Januar 2013)

*Zurzeit beste Soundkarte für Gamer?*

Hallo ich suche eine Soundkarte das Einsatzgebiet ist Gaming. Ich hatte mal eine Creativ X-Fi Titanium war eigentlich auch einigermaßen zufrieden damit. Was denkt ihr wieder holen oder gibts da schon bessere?


----------



## Gast20190124 (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Zurzeit beste Soundkarte für Gamer?*

Moin,


was sind deine Anforderungen? Welche Kopfhörer oder angeschlossenen Boxen bzw Receiver. Budget?


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Zurzeit beste Soundkarte für Gamer?*

nein
Gut sind (bei digitalen dolby verbindung) alle asus und cmedia chips
Sehr gut sind  (bei analoger boxenverbindung im anschluss eines avr direkt front rear center sub klinke) creative xtreme gamer, tianium (HD)

Wenn du deine titanium noch hast behalte sie und installiere den paxtreiber oder den daniel K


----------



## Gast20190124 (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Zurzeit beste Soundkarte für Gamer?*

Bei einer ausschließlich digitalen Verbindung ist es panne welcher Chip es ist. Es dekodiert der Receiver.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Zurzeit beste Soundkarte für Gamer?*

Es gibt unterschiede zu den digitalen verbindung nämlich Dolby digital live (sonst nur stereo) oder DTS connect ein realtek Schrott chip überträgt nur Stereo durch toslink.


----------



## OctoCore (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Zurzeit beste Soundkarte für Gamer?*

Dummschwatz. Es gibt natürlich auch Realtek-Chips mit DDL und Co.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Zurzeit beste Soundkarte für Gamer?*

ja welche

edit
mal nachgesehen Ein chip alc889 und das auch nur wenn der Mainboardhersteller das zugibt als extra dts connect
http://www.realtek.com/products/productsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=24&PFid=28&Level=5&Conn=4


----------



## B-A-N-G-E-R (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Zurzeit beste Soundkarte für Gamer?*

soll hier keine streiterei werden, und ich will definitiv keine realtek onboard lösung, das ist nur für filme brauchbar -.- außer vieleicht diese eine ausnahme die eh kein board hat und meins schonmal garnicht. 
wird dann wohl wieder einfach ne x-fi titanium werden.


----------



## Athlon1000TB (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Zurzeit beste Soundkarte für Gamer?*



carlson_hb schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> 
> was sind deine Anforderungen? Welche Kopfhörer oder angeschlossenen Boxen bzw Receiver. Budget?



Das wäre natürlich gut zu wissen


----------



## soth (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Zurzeit beste Soundkarte für Gamer?*



B-A-N-G-E-R schrieb:


> soll hier keine streiterei werden, und ich  will definitiv keine realtek onboard lösung, das ist nur für filme  brauchbar -.- außer vieleicht diese eine ausnahme die eh kein board hat  und meins schonmal garnicht.


Sag doch erst einmal, was du daran anschließen möchtest.


Prozessorarchitektur schrieb:


> Es gibt unterschiede zu den  digitalen verbindung nämlich Dolby digital live (sonst nur stereo) oder  DTS connect ein realtek Schrott chip überträgt nur Stereo durch  toslink.


Mt einem brauchbaren Videoplayer, kann die CPU den Audiostream auch On-the-Fly decodieren und encodieren, dazu benötigt man keine extra Soundkarte.

Wenn du EAX benötigst und du keinesfalls eine Softwaresimulierung willst, musst du zu Creative greifen, da bietet sich die bereits genannte X-Fi Gamer und Titanium HD an.
Ansonsten würde ich zu einer Asus raten.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Zurzeit beste Soundkarte für Gamer?*



B-A-N-G-E-R schrieb:


> wird dann wohl wieder einfach ne x-fi titanium werden.



Das Ding ist ja völlig Antik, so einen alten Knochen würde ich nicht mit der Kneifzange anfassen. Da wäre die Xonar DX ja schon um Längen besser und EAX spielt ja nurnoch eine untergeordnete Rolle. Wenn es wirklich eine Karte mit Creative Chip sein muss dann bliebe nur die HD oder die Auzentech Karten ( haben leider aber auch die grottigen Treiber )


----------



## B-A-N-G-E-R (6. Januar 2013)

Also angeschlossen werden ein Kopfhörer tritton warhead (eigentlich xbox headset) wird mit toslink angeklempt , und logitech z906 oder was vergleich bares von Teufel macht ja anschlusstechnisch kein unterschied, die treiber von creativ sind wurst weil man ja eh die alternativ treiber nimmt. Filme in surround brauch ich nicht am pc da ich ein heftiges heimkino im wohnzimmer habe, mir geht es in erster linie um spielen in dolby digital LIVE da ist ein unterschied zwischen normalen 5.1 da spiele sound ja individuell ist.


----------



## Ecle (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Zurzeit beste Soundkarte für Gamer?*

Die "beste" Soundkarte wirste sicherlich bei Thomann finden.
Suchergebnisse - Seite 1
Fängt bei 111€ und geht weit über 1000€

Edit:
Hier sind die Karten mit PCI Interface:
http://www.thomann.de/de/cat.html?gf=pci_audio_interfaces&oa=pra


----------



## Gast20190124 (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Zurzeit beste Soundkarte für Gamer?*

Du willst 2 Toslinkgeräte an eine Karte anschliessen? Eine Soundkarte spielt ihren Vorteil erst wirklich über eine analoge Verbindung aus. Also zb. über Kopfhörer oder an einen Receiver. Die DDL-Sachen...man muss halt gucken ob mans brauch.


Ausserdem wird dir bei zwei Geräten das Umstecken nicht erspart bleiben.


----------



## B-A-N-G-E-R (6. Januar 2013)

Hä die boxen kann man über knlinke anschliessen


----------



## Gast20190124 (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Zurzeit beste Soundkarte für Gamer?*

Ugedreht wärs sinnvoller...


Aber du machst das schon...bin mir nicht so sicher ob du weisst wie die ganzen Sachen funktionieren: Wer für welchen Sound verantworlich ist und was physikalisch geht und was nicht. (Mehrkanal in KH, etc).


----------



## B-A-N-G-E-R (6. Januar 2013)

Oh man ich hatte doch schon alles also weis ich es sehr wohl, die logitech boxen haben 3 klinken stecker anschlüsse das dann ja wohl 6kanal analog ist und sich sehr wohl über den soundchip steuern lässt, das headset hat eine eigene reciever station die mit tosling angeschlossen wird und unterstützt 7.1 alos deine blöden Sprüche kannst dir sparen, du weist anscheinend garnicht wovon du redest


----------



## Gast20190124 (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Zurzeit beste Soundkarte für Gamer?*

Da können deine Kh unsterstützen was sie wollen..sie haben es nicht.

Nur Dolby headphone (simulierter Mehrkanalton)..was die Decoderstation erledigt...also dafür brauchst du keine Soundkarte, weil sie das sonst erledigt hätte wenn du normale KH hättest

Und deine Boxen schliesst man wenn nicht über Toslink dann über Klemmen an. Also dann müsstes du die die Klinkekabel an einer Seite vernünftig anschliessen und an der anderen Seite aufrödeln und dann anklemmen. Keine sehr saubere Lösung für deine Seeeehr überteuerten Komponenten.


----------



## Thallassa (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Zurzeit beste Soundkarte für Gamer?*

Das Headset hat ohnehin eine eigene Soundkarte, weswegen das schonmal wurst ist. 
Und für ein Logitech Z906 (oder was vergleichbares von Teufel) braucht man meiner Ansicht nach nicht unbedingt Soundkarte, das wäre rausgeschmissenes Geld.
Eine ASUS Xonar DX 7.1, PCIe x1 (90-YAA060-1UAN00Z) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland würde ihren Dienst trotzdem recht gut verrichten.
Die "beste" Soundkarte für Gamer wäre die (etwas überteuerte) ASUS ROG Xonar Phoebus, PCIe Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland - Aber in Anbetracht deines Equipments rausgeschmissenes Geld, da sollte was besseres an Ausgabehardware her. 
Klar gibt's professionelle Soundkarten für Musiker/Audiophile etc., da beides nicht auf dich zutrifft ist die Pauschallaussage mit Thomann-Link aber getrost zu ignorieren - zumal die auch nicht wirklich für's Gaming ausgelegt sind.


----------



## B-A-N-G-E-R (6. Januar 2013)

Was labert ihr alle ohne soundkarte kein ddl codec ohne ddl codec hat man mit meinem headset kein 7.1 bzw. 5.1 in SPIELEN. und die logitch boxen schließt man doch nicht mit klemme an sondern an dem sub und den mit 3klinken kabeln an eine soundkarte etc. Und auch mit den boxen hat man kein surround in spielen da dort ebenfalls der codec fehlt den nur eine soundkarte mitbringt, filme und spiele unterscheiden sich ihr könnt hier nicht äpfel mit birnen vergleichen.
In filmen ist das signal schon in der tonspur bei spielen muss das in echtzeit berechnet werden oder denkt ihr das spiel weiss schon vorher was ihr macht und welchen sound es dann von wo braucht. Mein headset ist kein hellseher es braucht ein echtzeit berechnetes ddl signal.

Kann closed werden


----------



## Gast20190124 (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Zurzeit beste Soundkarte für Gamer?*

richtig..kann geschlossen werden. Brain abhanden gekommen. Kauf dir eine Soundkarte mit DDL oder lass..du weisst doch alles. (: Dulli


PS...der Klotz den du wahrscheinlich nur zum hübschfinden hast, ist die Decoderstation. Die erledigt die Soundkartenfunktion.


----------



## B-A-N-G-E-R (6. Januar 2013)

Du musst es ja wissen du hast das ja auch alles, das eine decoder station ein Verschlüsseltes 5.1 signal zum encodieren brauch checkst aber anscheinend nicht


----------



## Metalic (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Zurzeit beste Soundkarte für Gamer?*

Ruhig Mädels!! Ganz ruhig!


----------



## B-A-N-G-E-R (6. Januar 2013)

Ja der carlson hat einfach kein plan und labert hier nur blödsinn


----------



## Gast20190124 (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Zurzeit beste Soundkarte für Gamer?*

für Dolbyheadphone brauchst du kein DDL


----------



## B-A-N-G-E-R (6. Januar 2013)

Ich rede hier aber nicht von dolby headphone, die headset decoder station hat den job aus einem Verschlüsselten 5.1 signal ein unVerschlüsseltes signal wieder herzustellen , ähnlich wie cd zu mp3 und mp3 wieder zurück zu cd. Da das original signal nicht durch ein toslink kabel passt. Ohne ein richtig verpacktes signal gibt es nur pro logic 2 was das ist was du die ganze zeit meinst. Las es sein du blamierst dich hier nur noch und helfen tust du mir eh nicht. Ich habe das komplette programm an geräten im wohnzimmer und am pc. Ich will auch nicht wissen wie was funktioniert sondern nur nach einer guten soundkarte fürs gaming fragen da meine xfi weg ist und ich nicht wusste ob ich die selbe wieder holen soll, was ja mal die karte schlechthin für gamer war oder eine andere vieleicht im laufe der zeit schon bessere karte holen soll.
Als lass es jetzt bitte sein mit deinem blödsinn, ich bin hier jetzt eh raus war wohl einfehler dinge zu fragen die man eigentlich sel er weiss


----------



## Gast20190124 (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Zurzeit beste Soundkarte für Gamer?*

Also dein Headset hat also 8 Lautsprecher in der Ohrmuschel? Headset simuliert Mehrkanalton..durch dolby headphone.


Egal..du machst das schon. *Dulli*


----------



## B-A-N-G-E-R (6. Januar 2013)

Ja aber wie cdenn ohne das richtige signal du honk das headset ist doch garnicht mit dem spiel verbunden. Das headset brauch ein herkommliches dd signal um daraus dann was simulieren zu können , ich haabe doch alles hier und das dolby digital licht am headset geht nur an wenn es an eine soundkarte angeschlossen wird. Warum diskutierst du mit mir obwohl ich die sachen habe und weis sie funktionieren u d du nur spekulierst


----------



## Thallassa (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Zurzeit beste Soundkarte für Gamer?*



B-A-N-G-E-R schrieb:


> Ja aber wie cdenn ohne das richtige signal du honk das headset ist doch garnicht mit dem spiel verbunden


 
Mit dem Spiel verbunden sein... Wie willstn das anstellen? Ich glaube, die Technologie besitzen wir noch nicht, um etwas direkt mit Spielen zu verbinden 

Mal im Ernst, du schließt dein Logitröt über Klinke an, und dein Headset über Toslink. Das Headset ist wireless, ergo besitzt es eine eigene Soundkarte.
Der Klang kommt vom Spiel, über die OnBoard-Soundkarte (natürlich blöd, wenn dein Board kein Toslink hat, dann muss eine Soundkarte her) über das Toslink-Kabel zur Station und dann zum Headset. 
Klanglich lässt sich aus dem Equipment nicht viel rausholen, weswegen eine Soundkarte überflüssig wäre, außer eben, du hast kein Toslink am Board.
WENN du aber unbedingt eine Soundkarte haben willst, es wird dir nicht viel bringen, dann entscheide dich doch bitte zwischen ASUS Xonar DX 7.1, PCIe x1 (90-YAA060-1UAN00Z) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland - ASUS ROG Xonar Phoebus, PCIe Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder irgendeinem Creative-Ramsch z.B. der Fatal1ty pro champion ultra gaming series oder wie auch immer der Schmarrn heißt. 

Aber bitte fetzt euch weiter, ich find's köstlich zum mitlesen


----------



## B-A-N-G-E-R (6. Januar 2013)

Ach ich gib hier auf mit onboard toslink bekomme ich ingame nur stereo, das reicht aber nicht . Man brauch halt den code ddl oder dts c und die sind nunmal nur bei soundkarten dabei.

Lustig ists allerdings echt da der carlson einfach immer das letzte word haben will.

Und falls noch was wegen mein board kommen  sollte nein ich habe kein billig board


----------



## WTSHNN (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Zurzeit beste Soundkarte für Gamer?*

Nimm eine Xonar DX. Die hat alles, was du brauchst.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: Zurzeit beste Soundkarte für Gamer?*

Da muss ich @B.A.N.G.E.R.  recht geben
Alle die beraubten keine soundkrate zu benötigen bei Digitalen Anschlüssen haben nur Stereo
Wer nur Filme sieht ist es egal. alle anderen müssen DDL oder DTS connect haben. beides Software mit Hardwaredongle.
Und das bietet kaum bis gar kein mainboard Hersteller an mit ihren onboard realtek Schrott.
Cm media wird noch kaum auf neuen mainboards verbaut. Diese chips sind brauchbar.

Also muss man eine soundkarte als gamer nutzen sofern man nicht primär Stereo nutzt.
dazu kommt das die neuen realtek Chips einfach eine Frechheit sind. nur 90-95db Rauschabstand. da sind ihre eigene analoge chips besser. (Zudem nicht geschirmt herrliche Störgeräusche)
Creative chips 5-7 Jahre alt Standard 106db (xfii xtreme gamer und titanium, Die titanium HD hat 122db und ist damit die beste creative soundkarte), cmmedia 116db (asus) neue creative sb z&R 125b Vorsicht kein eax 5


----------



## DaStash (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Zurzeit beste Soundkarte für Gamer?*

So wie ich das verstanden habe können DDL und DTS Connect fast alle aktuelleren Realtek chips, prinzipiell. Es ist abhängig davon ob der Hersteller dafür Lizensgebühren zahlen. Gigabyte beispielsweise bietet bei sehr vielen MB´s DDL mit an, andere Hersteller/ Boards trotz gleichem soundchip wiederum nicht.

Welche ist denn die beste und günstigste Karte welche DDL und DTS Connect kann? Suche nämlich auch gerade, will aber keine 100€+ ausgeben.

Diese hier klingt interessant da sie sowohl DTS Connect als auch DDL (Dolby home theatre) untertsützt. Hat diesbezüglich schon jemand Erfahrungen sammeln können?
Sound Blaster Z Sound Card | Creative Store Deutschland

Die gibts als bulk ab 69€ bei geizhals.



WTSHNN schrieb:


> Nimm eine Xonar DX. Die hat alles, was du brauchst.


Aber nur DDL und nicht DTS Connect welches 7.1 SOund unterstützt. 

MfG


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Zurzeit beste Soundkarte für Gamer?*

Dann bliebe zb nur die Xonar D2X oder Nachfolger


----------



## DaStash (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Zurzeit beste Soundkarte für Gamer?*

Mhhh, zu teuer. Was hälst du von der die ich gepostet hatte?

p.s.: Welche wäre denn der Nachfolger?

MfG


----------



## B-A-N-G-E-R (8. Januar 2013)

Die du rausgesucht hast ist mit der recon 3d das neuste modell


----------



## DaStash (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Zurzeit beste Soundkarte für Gamer?*



B-A-N-G-E-R schrieb:


> Die du rausgesucht hast ist mit der recon 3d das neuste modell


 
Aber die recon 3d hat kein DTS Connect.

p.s.: Ist die recon Reihe nicht schon etwas älter?

MfG


----------



## B-A-N-G-E-R (8. Januar 2013)

Also meines wissens ist die recon 3d der nachfolger der titanium also die neuste, allerdings soll die nur für headsets gut sein und die x-fi titanium ist immer noch das maß aller dinge egal was leute hier schreiben wegen treibern da gibt es gute alternativtreiber


----------



## DaStash (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Zurzeit beste Soundkarte für Gamer?*



B-A-N-G-E-R schrieb:


> Also meines wissens ist die recon 3d der nachfolger der titanium also die neuste, allerdings soll die nur für headsets gut sein und die x-fi titanium ist immer noch das maß aller dinge egal was leute hier schreiben wegen treibern da gibt es gute alternativtreiber


Laut Gamestar Bericht soll die sound blaster z besser als die recon 3d sein, insbesondere bei headset usern. Mir persönlich ist wichtig das sie dts connect und ddl kann. 

Hier mal das Fazit:
*"Florian Klein:* Die *Creative Soundblaster Z*ist unter dem Strich nichts anderes als eine besser klingende *Creative Soundblaster Recon 3D*. Technisch unterscheiden sich die beiden Karten nur durch die hochwertigeren Wandler und VorverstÃ¤rker der Soundblaster Z. Die exzellente Raumklangsimulation, der zusÃ¤tzliche KopfhÃ¶rerausgang, sodass Sie Headset und Lautsprecher gleichzeitig anschlieÃŸen kÃ¶nnen sowie die Funktionen zur Verbesserung der SprachÃ¼bertragung bleiben gleich und machen beide Karten zu einer Empfehlung fÃ¼r Spieler.

Wer gut klingende Lautsprecher oder ein Headset ab etwa 60 Euro aufwÃ¤rts besitzt, bemerkt dabei den Vorteil der Soundblaster Z, die einfach etwas detaillierter und luftiger klingt als der teils etwas gepresst wirkende Klang der Soundblaster Recon 3D. Vor allem HÃ¶rer mit empfindlichen Ohren sollten die etwa 30 Euro Aufpreis fÃ¼r die Soundblaster Z in jedem Fall bezahlen. Wer mit solch akustischen Feinheiten weniger anfangen kann, greift zur gÃ¼nstigeren Recon 3D"

Quelle: Creative Soundblaster Z im Test bei GameStar.de

p.s.: Mit dem Maß aller Dinge bezüglich der alten Titanum kann ich nichts sagen. Rein techn. gesehen ist die Z Reihe sehr hochwertig.

MfG


----------



## B-A-N-G-E-R (8. Januar 2013)

Ich meine im vergleich zur titanium, für mich ist die z und recon 3d das selbe model nur mit kleinen ausgebügelten fehlern, also z oder recon 3d für headset bei boxen eher titanium


----------



## WTSHNN (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Zurzeit beste Soundkarte für Gamer?*



DaStash schrieb:


> Aber nur DDL und nicht DTS Connect welches 7.1 SOund unterstützt.
> 
> MfG


 
Richtig, aber DDL war ja eines der Kriterien, die der TE aufgezählt hat und im Allgemeinen kann man diese Karte bedenkenlos empfehlen.


----------



## DaStash (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Zurzeit beste Soundkarte für Gamer?*

Der TE hat aber auch geschrieben das er ein 7.1 headset hat und das kann DDL nicht encodieren(nur 5.1) sondern nur DTS connect. 

@TS
Also die Z Serie ist definitiv mit höher wertigen Bauteilen bestück, was sich wohl auch klanglich gegenüber der Recon-Serie abzeichnet, gerade bei besseren Boxen/ headsets.
Warum ist eigentlich die Titanum besser?

MfG


----------



## B-A-N-G-E-R (8. Januar 2013)

habe mich auch nochmal schlau gemacht und ja die z ist wohl echt schon vergleichbar mit der titanium, ich werde auch zur z greifen.


----------



## DaStash (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Zurzeit beste Soundkarte für Gamer?*

Welche willst du nehmen, die bulk oder retail Variante oder gar die gsx oder wie die heißt?

MfG


----------



## WTSHNN (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Zurzeit beste Soundkarte für Gamer?*



DaStash schrieb:


> Der TE hat aber auch geschrieben das er ein 7.1 headset hat und das kann DDL nicht encodieren(nur 5.1) sondern nur DTS connect.


 
Was möchte er dann mit DDL erreichen?


----------



## B-A-N-G-E-R (8. Januar 2013)

Ich denke die normale z , so billig wie geht bulk . Eine 30€ verpackung brauche ich nicht. Und diesen Lautstärke dreher der zx brauche ich auch nicht habe schon einen am hs und einen an den boxen ,ein dritten brauch ich da nicht


----------



## B-A-N-G-E-R (8. Januar 2013)

Nein mein headset kann mit beidem umgehen es braucht halt nur ein min 5.1 signal und kann mit stereo halt nur stereo wiedergeben, also ddl oder dts c egal, abee bevorzugen tuhe ich ddl aus gewohnheit. Dts ist zu basslastig


----------



## WTSHNN (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Zurzeit beste Soundkarte für Gamer?*



B-A-N-G-E-R schrieb:


> Nein mein headset kann mit beidem umgehen es braucht halt nur ein min 5.1 signal und kann mit stereo halt nur stereo wiedergeben, also ddl oder dts c egal, abee bevorzugen tuhe ich ddl aus gewohnheit. Dts ist zu basslastig




Dann gibt es eigentlich keinen Grund, es nicht doch mal mit Asus zu versuchen, es sei denn, du bevorzugst Creative.


----------



## DaStash (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Zurzeit beste Soundkarte für Gamer?*

Das komische ist das die reatail mir der roten Umhüllung ist und die bulk einfach nur eine Karte. Sollen aber laut gamestar genau die gleichen Modelle sein. Ich würde dann auch zur bulk greifen.

MfG


----------



## Rizzard (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Zurzeit beste Soundkarte für Gamer?*



DaStash schrieb:


> Der TE hat aber auch geschrieben das er ein 7.1 headset hat und das kann DDL nicht encodieren(nur 5.1) sondern nur DTS connect.



Mal ne andere Frage. Kann man mit einem Headset überhaupt zwischen 5.1 und 7.1 unterscheiden?


----------



## B-A-N-G-E-R (8. Januar 2013)

Komisch hatte eine titanium als bulk und die war auch mit metallhülle denke man bekommt auch die rote z als bulk.


----------



## B-A-N-G-E-R (8. Januar 2013)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Mal ne andere Frage. Kann man mit einem Headset überhaupt zwischen 5.1 und 7.1 unterscheiden?



Also von 7.1 halte ich eh nicht viel mir reicht traditionelles 5.1, ich tuhe mich da eh immer schwer was herauszuhören aber es funktioniert wohl irhendwie instinktiv weio man in Games wirklich ortet


----------



## WTSHNN (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Zurzeit beste Soundkarte für Gamer?*



Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Mal ne andere Frage. Kann man mit einem Headset überhaupt zwischen 5.1 und 7.1 unterscheiden?


 
Du meinst, ob das beim Hören einen Unterschied macht? Nö, eigentlich nicht. Aber 7.1 verkauft sich halt besser, als 5.1.


----------



## Rizzard (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Zurzeit beste Soundkarte für Gamer?*



WTSHNN schrieb:


> Du meinst, ob das beim Hören einen Unterschied macht? Nö, eigentlich nicht. Aber 7.1 verkauft sich halt besser, als 5.1.



Davon ging ich aus.^^


----------



## DaStash (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Zurzeit beste Soundkarte für Gamer?*



Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Mal ne andere Frage. Kann man mit einem Headset überhaupt zwischen 5.1 und 7.1 unterscheiden?


Das ist ein anderes Thema. Echtes 5.1 oder gar 7.1 funktioniert m. M. n. sowieso nicht auf headsets. 

Bei Anlagen kann man das zweifelsfrei heraushören.

MfG


----------



## WTSHNN (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Zurzeit beste Soundkarte für Gamer?*



DaStash schrieb:


> Das ist ein anderes Thema. Echtes 5.1 oder gar 7.1 funktioniert m. M. n. sowieso nicht auf headsets.


 
Ja, physikalisch gesehen ist das sogar unmöglich. Dann lieber einen guten Stereokopfhörer in Verbindung mit DH. Damit ist die Mehrkanaltechnik wenigstens physikalisch richtig gelöst. Aber das ist wirklich ein anderes Thema.


----------



## DaStash (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Zurzeit beste Soundkarte für Gamer?*

DH?

@TS
Sag mal Bescheid wenn du die Karte hast. Wie gesagt, würde mir diese evtl. auch holen oder die Asus DX aber die hat ja leider kein DTS Connect.

MfG


----------



## WTSHNN (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Zurzeit beste Soundkarte für Gamer?*



DaStash schrieb:


> DH?



Dolby Headphone.


----------



## B-A-N-G-E-R (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Zurzeit beste Soundkarte für Gamer?*

Creativ Soundblaster Z geholt und nach langen einwuschkeln in die andere Benutzeroberfläche gegenüber der Titanium einfach nur top


----------



## DaStash (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Zurzeit beste Soundkarte für Gamer?*



B-A-N-G-E-R schrieb:


> Creativ Soundblaster Z geholt und nach langen einwuschkeln in die andere Benutzeroberfläche gegenüber der Titanium einfach nur top


 
Jeah schon gelesen. 

Haste jetzt die bulk geholt und ist die ohne rote Hülle?

MfG


----------



## B-A-N-G-E-R (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Zurzeit beste Soundkarte für Gamer?*

Ich hab mir die Normale geholt war 91€, die Bulk gibts anscheinend echt nur ohne Hülle. Technisch würde ich auf die Hülle scheißen aber es soll ja auch gut aussehen, also bei mir zumindest 
Aber ansonsten ist die Top, leuchtet aber sehr stark in Rot mich stört es nicht eher im Gegenteil aber kann durchaus sein das es so manchen stören würde.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaStash (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Zurzeit beste Soundkarte für Gamer?*

Ah ok. Und hast du schon Erfahrungen mit dem Richtmikrofon gemacht, kann man das gut bei "offenem" sound ohne headset einsetzen?

MfG


----------



## Emani (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Zurzeit beste Soundkarte für Gamer?*

warum sollte man den paxtreiber oder den daniel K treiber dann installieren??


----------



## Mastermind83 (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Zurzeit beste Soundkarte für Gamer?*

Ich bin von der hier ziemlich begeistert Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium HD, PCIe x1 (70SB127000001)


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Zurzeit beste Soundkarte für Gamer?*

Die Standard Treiber von creative sind für die Tonne.Viele Funktionen fehlen und das mikro wird als Aufnahme quelle direkt gewählt.
hat man eins angeschlossen gibt es direkt nee Rückkopplung und die Standard Lautstärke wird auf 80% gestellt. bei pax ist zumindest das mikro aus (ton aus auf default)


----------



## DaStash (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Zurzeit beste Soundkarte für Gamer?*



Prozessorarchitektur schrieb:


> Die Standard Treiber von creative sind für die Tonne.Viele Funktionen fehlen und das mikro wird als Aufnahme quelle direkt gewählt.


 Welche Funktionen fehlen?

MfG


----------



## B-A-N-G-E-R (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: Zurzeit beste Soundkarte für Gamer?*

Die standard Treiber sind nur bei der Titanium kacke . Bei den neuen sind ganz andere mit ganz anderer Oberfläche und die sind TOP


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: Zurzeit beste Soundkarte für Gamer?*

THX true Studio fehlt komplett bei vista und 7
EAX 5 (HD) Xp ja, vista 7 nein
Dolby Funktionen xp ja, vista 7 nein
default Lautstärke auf 80%
DDL und DTS connect Software Aktivierung nur Titanium (HD)

bei den neuen Z Karten kenne ich die Treiber nicht.


----------



## DaStash (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: Zurzeit beste Soundkarte für Gamer?*



Prozessorarchitektur schrieb:


> THX true Studio fehlt komplett bei vista und 7
> EAX 5 (HD) Xp ja, vista 7 nein


Bekannter Maßen fehlt bei Vista und 7 der EAX Hardwaresupport. 



> DDL und DTS connect Software Aktivierung nur Titanium (HD)


 Wobei das aber kein Fehler sondern ein feature ist. Meine Onboard könnte das auch aber mangels Lizensen ist es nicht freigeschaltet. 

MfG


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: Zurzeit beste Soundkarte für Gamer?*

Und mit pax Treibern ist alles wieder da, EAX mittels alchemy. ja das geht auch mit dem original aber halt fehlerhaft.
Und höre mal fear mit EAX HD und mal ohne das isn unterschied.
Es könnten mal wieder neue Spiele mit EAX 5 kommen. Blöde Konsolen.


----------



## B-A-N-G-E-R (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: Zurzeit beste Soundkarte für Gamer?*

Ist das bei Fear wirklich so heftig


----------



## orca113 (19. Januar 2013)

B-A-N-G-E-R schrieb:


> Ist das bei Fear wirklich so heftig



Ja das ist bös...

Für mich ist die X-Fi Titanium die beste Karte.

Von den modernen bin ich enttäuscht.

Für fehlenden Hardwaresupport bei Vista und EAX hat man Alchemy oder?

Und ich muß sagen ein Youpax Treiber holt allgemein klanglich wieder nochwas mehr raus.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: Zurzeit beste Soundkarte für Gamer?*

Ja ist es
Ich habe ja den vergleich und alchemy sollte man verwenden
ich habe noch ein boxenset gefundendas analog angeschlossen wird und kein vermögen kostet
und es ist ein edifier
Edifier Edifier DA5000 Pro Review | Computer Hardware Reviews, Refurbished Laptops, Computer Gadgets
preise Edifier DA5000 Pro 5.1 Soundsystem schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## OctoCore (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: Zurzeit beste Soundkarte für Gamer?*



orca113 schrieb:


> Ja das ist bös...
> 
> Für mich ist die X-Fi Titanium die beste Karte.
> 
> ...



Oder eben Games, die OpenAL nativ unterstützen.
Die Handvoll.
Ansonsten ist EAX nur noch für Game-Oldies wichtig - da möchte ich aber auch nicht drauf verzichten. Sogar bei EAX 1 und 2 können die Softwareemulationen anderer Karten dem Hardware-EAX klanglich nicht das Wasser reichen.



> Und ich muß sagen ein Youpax Treiber holt allgemein klanglich wieder nochwas mehr raus.



Das sind auch nur die Creativetreiber - wenn sich da was anders anhört, liegt das einfach an anderen Default-Einstellungen und natürlich immer wieder an Tante Placebo.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: Zurzeit beste Soundkarte für Gamer?*

Ich weiß nicht, EAX gut und schön aber den Ärger den mir die X-Fi permanent verursachte lßt mich gerne darauf verzichten. Als ehemaliger Creative Jünger traue ich mich an deren Karten einfach nicht mehr heran.


----------



## OctoCore (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: Zurzeit beste Soundkarte für Gamer?*

Neu kaufen würde ich sie auch nicht - noch nicht einmal eine der neuen Creative-Karten wie die Z-Serie (solange ich nicht genau weiß, inwiefern es da mit der Hardware-Unterstützung aussieht - vor allem bei MIDI mit meinen guten EMU-Soundfonts für meine Sammlung an MIDI-Dateien).
Diese ganze THX-Zeugs von Creative rennt auch auf dem schnöden RealTek-Chip onboard.


----------



## WTSHNN (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: Zurzeit beste Soundkarte für Gamer?*



Prozessorarchitektur schrieb:


> Es könnten mal wieder neue Spiele mit EAX 5 kommen.


 
Was soll das bringen? Entwickler haben heute genug Möglichkeiten Effekte zu programmieren (siehe z.B. BC2 oder BF3). Es gibt keinen Grund mehr EAX weiterzuentwickeln oder zu unterstützen.


----------



## DaStash (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: Zurzeit beste Soundkarte für Gamer?*



Prozessorarchitektur schrieb:


> Und mit pax Treibern ist alles wieder da, EAX mittels alchemy. ja das geht auch mit dem original aber halt fehlerhaft.
> Und höre mal fear mit EAX HD und mal ohne das isn unterschied.
> Es könnten mal wieder neue Spiele mit EAX 5 kommen. Blöde Konsolen.


 
Mhh is eax nicht ein wenig überbewertet? Für den perfekten räumlichen Klang gibts doch DS und mittels ddl und dts kann man es endlich  vernünftig auf avr setups nutzen. 



OctoCore schrieb:


> Diese ganze THX-Zeugs von Creative rennt auch auf dem schnöden RealTek-Chip onboard.


Meinst du damit auch die ddl und dts Funktion? 


MfG


----------



## OctoCore (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: Zurzeit beste Soundkarte für Gamer?*

Ist es. Muss ich auch leider zugeben. Es gab zwar viele Spiele, die sich mit EAX gebrüstet haben, aber nur die wenigsten haben es wirklich richtig ausgereizt. Also mehr als ein paar läppische Hall-, Echo-, Reverb-Effekte herausgeholt. Ist ein wenig wie im Grafikbereich bei PhysX - wenns gut eingesetzt wird, möchte man nicht mehr drauf verzichten, auch wenn es nur wenige Spiele gibt, die es auch wirklich gut nutzen. Aber wenn man diese Games hat ...
Ansonsten machen halbwegs aktuelle CPUs viele Soundeffekte nebenbei locker aus dem Handgelenk per Software.
Ist eben nicht mehr wie zu PentiumIII- und Athlon-Zeiten, wo die Hardwareunterstützung per Soundkarte Auswirkungen von 10 bis 20% auf die Framerate hatte.
Eins der wenigen Games mit EAX aus den letzten Jahren ist Sacred 2 - das hat so schon schon einen sehr guten Raumklang - aber man hört den Unterschied mit EAX sofort - die Umgebungsgeräusche wirken damit gleich eine ganze Ecke natürlicher, das lässt sich schwer in Worte fassen.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: Zurzeit beste Soundkarte für Gamer?*

Titan quest ist da auch ein Kandidat
BF3 bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbfhaaaaaaa klar.
das Spiel mit den miesesten Sound den ich kenne als Referenz
Dolby sourround ist immer noch Stereo auch dolby digital. wie soll man auch Echtzeit PCM Sound per Spielcode den Sound von PCM ins Dolby umwandeln.
Deswegen wird ja dolby digital live benötigt, wo ein Programm den PCM Sound im Hintergrund in dolby gepackt wird mit leichter Verzögerung und Qualitätsverlust.
Also wenn du BF3 mit DDL nutzt wirst du bemerken das neben zugegeben guten Soundsamples (bsp Panzer Kanonen Schuss) alle Stimmen verhallt zu starkes Echo haben und meist weniger als 16 Stimmen kommen.
In Stereo fällt das weniger auf und die Musik tut ihr übriges. Schalte mal die Musik im Spiel aus. Dann merkt man es.
anderes bsp in farcry 3 hat man sich mühe gegeben im Sound, Hintergrund klänge , Wind Wasser Selbst Gebüsch Geräusche dazu die weniger guten Waffensounds. aber passend und ohne Verhallung, in räumen und höhlen wohl aber dezent eingesetzt.
oder Fahrzeug Geräusche usw. Da fällt einen die fehlende Physik kaum auf. Dagegen ist BF3 ein Witz und cod black ops hatte weniger Stimmen und ist auch ein Konsolenport. Wie BF3 und ich gehe vom Singleplayer aus.
Der MP naja wem es gefällt. ist mir zu langweilig das Kanonen Futter für die Flug Panzer Fahrsimulator Liebhaber die das Spiel verwechseln


----------



## OctoCore (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: Zurzeit beste Soundkarte für Gamer?*



DaStash schrieb:


> Meinst du damit auch die ddl und dts Funktion?


 
ups... Übersehen.
Nö - das rennt auf meiner Audigy. 
Wenns sein muss.
Normal brauche ich das nicht - ich gebe 5.1-Spielesound im Moment zwar digital, aber als unkomprimiertes PCM aus.
Bei Realtek braucht es für DDL den richtigen Chip - läuft zwar trotzdem in Software, ist aber praktisch über den Chip verdongelt. Von den ganz aktuellen Realtek-Bausteinen gibt es keinen mit Dolby-Lizenz, soweit ich weiß.
Das THX-Zeug rennt bei mir auf dem Board, weil es eben THX-zertifiziert ist. Also ohne irgendwelche Hacks. 
BTW: Ich habe lange der Hardware-Dolby-Kodierung bei den nForce-Chipsätzen für die alten Athlons hinterher geweint. Die klang richtig gut und ließ sich super einstellen.
naja - inzwischen gibt es eh keine NV-Chipsätze mehr, noch nicht einmal ohne Dolby.


----------



## Timsu (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: Zurzeit beste Soundkarte für Gamer?*



Prozessorarchitektur schrieb:


> Dolby sourround ist immer noch Stereo auch dolby digital. wie soll man auch Echtzeit PCM Sound per Spielcode den Sound von PCM ins Dolby umwandeln.
> Deswegen wird ja dolby digital live benötigt, wo ein Programm den PCM Sound im Hintergrund in dolby gepackt wird mit leichter Verzögerung und Qualitätsverlust.


 


Dolby Surround ist in zwei Stereokanäle kodiert, aber Dolby Digital doch nicht?
Ich verstehe deine Texte selten genau, aber dir ist schon klar, dass PCM klanglich besser ist als jedes Dolby XYZ?


----------



## OctoCore (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: Zurzeit beste Soundkarte für Gamer?*

Das Dolby schlechtere Qualität mit sich bringt (im Vergleich zu PCM) schreibt er ja. Aber DD bis 5.1 hat entsprechend viele Kanäle, nur eben komprimiert - erst bei DD EX sind die zusätzlichen Kanäle für z.B. 7.1 in die beiden Rear-Kanäle mit eincodiert.


----------



## DaStash (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: Zurzeit beste Soundkarte für Gamer?*



Prozessorarchitektur schrieb:


> Titan quest ist da auch ein Kandidat
> BF3 bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbfhaaaaaaa klar.
> das Spiel mit den miesesten Sound den ich kenne als Referenz
> Dolby sourround ist immer noch Stereo auch dolby digital. wie soll man auch Echtzeit PCM Sound per Spielcode den Sound von PCM ins Dolby umwandeln.
> ...


 
Bitte was meinst du mit dolby sourround ist immer noch Stereo???

Zum pcm sound. Die Vorteile des unkomprimieren sound werden i. d. R. durch den analogen Anschluss zu nichte gemacht. Das mit der Verzögerung und dem Hall kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Ich hatte einst pcm sourround angeschlossen und mit ddl klang es besser. Ich finde den sound in bf3 ziemlich gut und die Ortung, was mir am wichtigsten ist, funktioniert dank nativen sourround sehr präzise.

MfG


----------



## WTSHNN (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: Zurzeit beste Soundkarte für Gamer?*



Prozessorarchitektur schrieb:


> Titan quest ist da auch ein Kandidat
> BF3 bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbfhaaaaaaa klar.
> das Spiel mit den miesesten Sound den ich kenne als Referenz
> Dolby sourround ist immer noch Stereo auch dolby digital. wie soll man auch Echtzeit PCM Sound per Spielcode den Sound von PCM ins Dolby umwandeln.
> ...



Verstehe nicht so ganz, was du mir damit genau sagen möchtest. Ich habe nichts von digitaler Ausgabe geschrieben. Jedenfalls schließe ich meine Ausgabegeräte analog an die Soundkarte an (KH und 5.1-System) und der Raumklang der von mir genannten Titeln ist mM nach sehr gut gelungen. Von Verhallung, oder wie du es beschreibst, kann ich nichts berichten. Im Gegenteil, der Sound klingt sehr authentisch und es entsteht sofort ein Mittendringefühl.


----------



## B-A-N-G-E-R (19. Januar 2013)

Also ich habe auch all die Games znd das einzigste was bei bf3 hallt ist wenn man in einer Hütte steht und schießt, das soll aber jawohl so sein und ist sogesehen ja der selbe Effekt wie bei eax. Den Sound kann man bei einer Soundkarte eh nur einstellen wenn die Boxen oder Headsets Analog angeschlossen sind, bei Digitalen Anschluss ist nix von der Soundkarten Qualität mehr über sondern nur noch wegen dem Codec notwendig. In diesem Fall übernimmt der decoder alle Einstellungen wenn überhaupt möglich.


----------



## Sunjy (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: Zurzeit beste Soundkarte für Gamer?*

Ich fand in Ghost Recon war EAX immer der Hammer. Da versteckt man sich hinter einer Mülltonne und auf einmal denkt mann das 8 Fliegen um einen herrumschwirren. Fand ich schon hammergeil.

Ich finde algemein das der Sound in Spielen immer mehr vernachlässigt wird. Hauptsache dicke Grafik und der rest is egal.

Vote for EAX


----------



## WTSHNN (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: Zurzeit beste Soundkarte für Gamer?*



Sunjy schrieb:


> Ich finde algemein das der Sound in Spielen immer mehr vernachlässigt wird.



Sehe ich nicht so. Gib mal bitte Beispiele.


----------



## OctoCore (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: Zurzeit beste Soundkarte für Gamer?*

Ghost Recon ist aber auch noch ein Game aus der "guten alten Zeit" vor 10 Jahren. Hast aber soweit recht: irgendwie bleibt der Sound gefühlt etwas auf der Strecke. Das ist aber weniger eine Sache von EAX oder nicht.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: Zurzeit beste Soundkarte für Gamer?*

Auf einen Nenner wird man nie kommen bei der Soundkarte. Mir ist es wichtig das die Karte out of the Box stabil läuft nicht die Platte zumüllt und generell einen guten Klang bietet


----------



## B-A-N-G-E-R (19. Januar 2013)

Das hast du alles mit der neuen soundblaster z


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: Zurzeit beste Soundkarte für Gamer?*

Da nehme ich doch lieber den Amboss der mir auf den Fuss fällt. Die Creative Karte ist nur knapp der Kreuzigung entgangen ( Nägel und Hammer lagen schon auf dem Tisch ). Selbst in einem jungfräulichen Rechner gab es 4 Blue Screens und 7 x die Meldung " keine Audio Hardware " bevor die nur einmal Piep sagte. Und ohne Tests würde ich die Z nichtmal mit dem A... ansehen


----------



## Metalic (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: Zurzeit beste Soundkarte für Gamer?*

Das ist ja auch eine "Charakterkarte" 

Die läuft nicht bei jedem rund


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: Zurzeit beste Soundkarte für Gamer?*

Naja ich will mich da auch nicht weiter auslassen ( die Software war eigendlich genauso mies ). Muss jeder selber wissen, bzw hat seine Erfahrungen damit gemacht.


----------



## B-A-N-G-E-R (19. Januar 2013)

Wie oft noch die soundblaster z hat komplett neue andere Software und es gibt kein einziges Problem mit Treibern oder sonst was! Ihr könnt die Karte garnicht mit einer Titanium vergleichen weil es dort nicht ein einzigen Zusammenhang zwischen gibt. Und ja ich hatte Beide


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: Zurzeit beste Soundkarte für Gamer?*



> Wie oft noch die soundblaster z hat komplett neue andere Software


Ich hatte ja nix behauptet


> gibt kein einziges Problem mit Treibern oder sonst was!


Mag ja sein aber ich bin durch damit


----------



## B-A-N-G-E-R (19. Januar 2013)

Rede doch nix schlecht was du nichtmal kennst bzw. hast


----------



## DaStash (19. Januar 2013)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Da nehme ich doch lieber den Amboss der mir auf den Fuss fällt. Die Creative Karte ist nur knapp der Kreuzigung entgangen ( Nägel und Hammer lagen schon auf dem Tisch ). Selbst in einem jungfräulichen Rechner gab es 4 Blue Screens und 7 x die Meldung " keine Audio Hardware " bevor die nur einmal Piep sagte. Und ohne Tests würde ich die Z nichtmal mit dem A... ansehen



Es gibt Tests und diese fallen sehr positiv aus. 

MfG


----------

